

JavaScript's Future seems very bright - Pharohbot

Lets slow it down a bit:<p>&gt; ASM.js will soon make V8 _much_ faster<p>&gt; ES6 Generators will replace and solve JS&#x27;s &quot;callback hell&quot;<p>&gt; Node.js&#x27;s versatility is increasing as TypeScript, ES6 improve and V8 improves (by between 2x and 6x with asm.js according to a Hacker News user)<p>&gt; TypeScript, AtScript and ES6 comes with a lot of versatile improvements in it&#x27;s syntax for JS<p>anyone disagree? Correct me if I am wrong about any of the points.
======
ChaoticGood
Lets not forget that the usage of javascript correlates with need to target
the omnipresence of browser and not for merits of javascripts idioms or design
pattern paradigms.

Javascript is a great hacker language. All the improvements as stated above
will extend the capacity of js to quickly hack up mvp apps. With that said I
think the argument can be made that javascript was never designed from the
ground up to support this new omnipresent realtime persistent application
platform.

For me the question remains to be seen answered if a server that was designed
the ground up to be a server such as netty offers a more stable solution then
node.js

I think some might say that ES6 is like putting lip stick on a pig therefore
patching up JS to keep evolving as more expressive language.

Every time I run NPM install I wonder what kinds of incidental complexities I
am I getting myself into. Then dred if I have learn yet another build system.
Every time I run NPM I think of an old Jim Breuer joke [1] -- NPM is the
"tequila" in the JS party of complexity. ASM.js is amazing, but are we getting
a little too drunk on our technologies. ASM.js just might be amazing koolaid
when it comes to the sobering decision to build something from "the feet up"
to serve on purpose and serve it well. JS can be the jack of all trades and
master of none and that can be a bad thing. One thing is for sure JS is really
fun, but I would not go making a stock market exchange out a javascript
codebase.

Speed is not the only performance metric out there. Think stability is often
overlooked for having more power over more control. The Influenza in JS world
is not spaghetti code but the more harder to grok house of cards library
dependencies. This is just my amateur opinion on observations as go further
down the rabbit hole of my learning to code journey.

TL;DR JS is a great hacker language but drink responsible when it comes to
importing incidental complexity of additional libraries.

[1] Jim Breuer Just For Laughs
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8dvpsVEJEQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8dvpsVEJEQ)
[2] "The Mess We're In" by Joe Armstrong
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKXe3HUG2l4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKXe3HUG2l4)

------
zoomerang
Really, the only reason Javascripts future looks very bright is because it has
a monopoly - it's the only language that runs in the browser.

Javascript is a great language for what it is, and ES6 fixes a lot of the
warts - but it's still a rather mediocre language compared to many of the
other options out there.

It's a _great_ quick-n-dirty language for hacking things together, but it's
less ideal for more significant projects. (You certainly can maintain large
projects in Javascript, but there are much better languages for this task).

> ASM.js will soon make V8 _much_ faster

ASM.js is not Javascript, and it won't make Javascript run any faster. It's a
compile target that happens to resemble a syntactically valid subset of
Javascript for backwards compatibility purposes.

ASM.js can only really be used as a compile target for unmanaged languages,
and acts as a bytecode that compiles down to pure assembly. It's not something
that any Javascript developer would write by hand.

